# Historia de La Bicicleta



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Today I saw this in the puesto de revistas and inmediately proceeded to take it home. There are 50 bikes available, 2 per month. It includes a fasiculo, a data sheet and a 1:15 model of the bike, which is made of plastic but is very well painted and has lots of detail.

Costs 69 pesos,

This first edition is the Orbea Pedro "Perico" Delgado 1985 steel bike, I took a quick snap with the PhotoBooth..


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Cool little bike, Thought you hated everything that was road related though


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't hate it, I just rather be bombing down the mountain or climbing a sweet singletrack.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

There are many non-roadie models, and probably there will be lots of little mountain bikes for me to collect or play with during boring classes..


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Cool Deal

Enjoy The Tiny Rides :thumbsup:


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

mountainking_71 said:


> Cool little bike, Thought you hated everything that was road related though


You're a douchebag

tacubaya's Avatar
Join Date: Jan 2006
Posts: 4,760

Queee? Ahora MTBR es para roadies?

jajaja!!!! yo tambien creia lo mismo!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I have nothing to say in my behalf

*I should have waited for the Chopper release* sigh..

Road riding is ghay, having mini roadie bikes for classroom play is fun


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah not even OJ´s attorney could save you from this one.

:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hahaha you guys crack me up


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey dude can you imagine yourself at all mountain biker kinder garden all the little kids would be like "tacu is a roadie, tacu is a roadie" nana nana nana 

just kidding Bro


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I would run away from the garden and jump on my bicycle and start riding instead of hearing what other people say :eekster:


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I'll hunt the interesting ones.... thanks for the heads up, Road-cubaya :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Anyone care to join me in my 50km road ride tomorrow? Lycras, 50,000 pesos sub 15lbs bike and nice shoes are obligatory requirement.


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

I have some small bicycles collection too, but none of them are rode bikes.
Maybe I am going to begin my collection :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

looks like a cool collection to have/make :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Anyone care to join me in my 50km road ride tomorrow? Lycras, 50,000 pesos sub 15lbs bike and nice shoes are obligatory requirement.


You offend me. You know pretty well that I don't ride at ALL!!!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey, Tacu de Ruta- that looks pretty cool. So it`s a series? Only the two bikes for each month available at any given time?

For what it`s worth, I see things this way: mtb is fun to ride. As long as you`re just going to look at the bike, roadies can`t be beat. They are SOOO much prettier than mtbs.

And for everybody riding the 50k tomorrow, don`t forget to shave that ugly hair off your legs.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

I didnt think closet radies were so hyper sensitive.   

[QUOTE
roadies can`t be beat. They are SOOO much prettier than mtbs.

.[/QUOTE]

Im affraid I desagree with you on this one rodar y rodar road bikes look so femenine to me
so delicate as if they could break into little pieces.

Thats my opinion.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

So, what about the magazine... does it mention the important events in the history of cycling? like when was Warp's birthday, the day he first climbed a triciclo, his drool for bling stuff, his first fall, and such? if not, then it's not worthy.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> So, what about the magazine... does it mention the important events in the history of cycling? like when was Warp's birthday, the day he first climbed a triciclo, his drool for bling stuff, his first fall, and such? if not, then it's not worthy.


Like jack the Ripper said... Let's go piece by piece...

1.- Warp's Bday... Tomorrow. Gifts accepted. Even tubes, cables or valve caps are accepted. Please no pics of guys in spandex. I'm no 545.

2.- First time on a trike... January 6th 1985... I climbed on a trike when I was 10. I'm still a wuss.

3.- Drool for bling. That was a late start... I had the most blinged out Turbo Excess with clipless pedals, Velociraptor tyres and Cat-Eye Enduro 8 'puter.

4.- First fall... Please read Nr.2


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mountainking_71 said:


> I didnt think closet radies were so hyper sensitive.
> 
> Im affraid I desagree with you on this one rodar y rodar road bikes look so femenine to me
> so delicate as if they could break into little pieces.


Delicate doesn`t matter when it comes to looking. Who is more delicate, Clint Eastwood or Alejandro Guzman? Which would you rather look at?

By the way, I`m not a closet roadie - I`m a full blown proud wannabe! As soon as I get some skinnies put together I`ll be out for the whole world to see.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> Delicate doesn`t matter when it comes to looking. Who is more delicate, Clint Eastwood or Alejandro Guzman? Which would you rather look at?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Neither one them dude, I dont like to look at male actors I prefer to look at actresses like
> ...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> ... but when I look at them I dont think about riding


I do :ihih: (just riding in a different way)


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

crisillo said:


> I do :ihih: (just riding in a different way)


Yeah Cris thats exactly what I wanted to say with out even saying it ( Now what the hell

did I just say     )


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> Yeah Cris thats exactly what I wanted to say with out even saying it ( Now what the hell
> 
> did I just say     )


:lol:


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> There are many non-roadie models, and probably there will be lots of little mountain bikes for me to collect or play with during boring classes..


Carry with you some Playmobile. They'll be more than happy riding bicycles. If you can also make some mountains and helmets with cardboard paper, do some. 

... sorry, I couldn't help it.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice ideas.


----------

